# Caught eher handfeeding!!



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

finally got some pics of her handfeeding, here she is eating earthworms.....


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Cute little stingray. Great picture man


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool but don't they bite


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> cool but don't they bite


 nope, just aggressive cause they are hungry


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, i might try that. any warnings?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> wow, i might try that. any warnings?


 Just take it slow if your Rays aren't used to being approached and touched by your hand. My Orbignyi gets majorly pissed off and starts thrashing around with his tail if I go near him. On the other hand, my other Rays are all pretty much fine with being touched. My male Leo will perch on my hand to get at food.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots and beautiful ray..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice motoro!


----------

